# Pocket Mask Ventilation For Conscious Patient



## EMTBell (Dec 16, 2011)

I am using Brady's EMR Complete: A Worktext. It appears to be advocating for the use of a pocket mask on a conscious patient requiring artificial ventilation when a bag valve mask (BVM) is not available. This appears to make sense as many EMRs (first responders) will not necessarily have BVMs in their workplace kits. Could anyone speak to this? It just seems weird to be in such close proximity to a conscious patient or a patient ventilating inadequately.


----------



## Bosco836 (Dec 16, 2011)

EMTBell said:


> I am using Brady's EMR Complete: A Worktext. It appears to be advocating for the use of a pocket mask on a conscious patient requiring artificial ventilation when a bag valve mask (BVM) is not available. This appears to make sense as many EMRs (first responders) will not necessarily have BVMs in their workplace kits. Could anyone speak to this? It just seems weird to be in such close proximity to a conscious patient or a patient ventilating inadequately.



Perhaps I'm not entirely sure what you're getting at...and if so - I apologize in advance.

However, I suspect you have likely answered your own question.  You state the the book advocates "the use of a pocket mask...when a bag value mask is not avaliable." 

A BVM may not necessarily be available in all cases (i.e. some workplaces, Bike-units at events, or even somewhere off duty).  With that said, I suspect the point likely was to inform the reader that other devices, such as the pocket mask, could be used in this situation. 

Although perhaps not necessarily ideal, in a situation where someone is requiring assisted ventilation's, you sometimes have to make due with less than ideal equipment.  Although I suspect most people may not want to use a pocket mask on a conscious person if it can be avoided - sometimes - that may be the best (read: only) option available.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 16, 2011)

*BVM use by a lone rescuer is falling by the wayside.*

and, most pocket mask fitting are compatible with a BVM, in case case one shows up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 16, 2011)

I see what you're saying but I ask why wouldn't it work? Sure it'd be real awkward but if you are keeping that person from becoming hypoxic and suffering the complications of that hypoxia it seems like a plausible option. Theoretically you could even provide PEEP, although it would be impossible to regulate a consistent and measurable pressure. Also, provider fatigue would play a role in that as well. 

With that said, be sure to use a one way valve :rofl:

I'm not advocating it but in a pinch it definitely could work.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 16, 2011)

*Well, for PEEP use duct tape and these at-hand materials:*







*PLUS*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2011)

And play a wonderful tune while you're at it!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2011)

*But only in the key of "D"*


----------

